# Alone



## Megookin (Sep 12, 2014)

****DELETED*** *


----------



## shedpog329 (Sep 13, 2014)

Awesome use of adjectives in your first line, a good hook.


----------



## escorial (Sep 13, 2014)

enjoyed dude


----------



## Nellie (Sep 13, 2014)

Nice "phoetry". I like how you put your nice photo behind your well-worded feelings.


----------



## escorial (Sep 13, 2014)

Nellie said:


> Nice "phoetry". I like how you put your nice photo behind your well-worded feelings.




phoetry..had to think about that!


----------



## Firemajic (Sep 13, 2014)

Poignant...The melancholy feeling is elegant, and so is your photo. Good job on both. Peace...Jul


----------



## Jeff C (Sep 13, 2014)

Very well done.  Sadly, I can really relate to that feeling of being alone.  This really spoke to me.


----------



## Megookin (Sep 13, 2014)

***DELETED***


----------

